# Hoof Help PLEASE



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been showing,raising,keeping horses for several years. I am wanting opinions from people who have used hoof supplements and had success/failures. I have a 7 year old beefcake AQHA mare with a hoof length verticle crack/split that looks to be approx. 1/4 inch deep and is the result of a 1 1/2 year old traumatic injury to the coronet band caused by the mare while being nosy. 
I have done nothing other than routine farrier visits for the hoof, and she has remained sound so far. I have not and will not shoe her. I do want to start a supplement regemine, but due to the cost, I cant afford trial and error, so please please please, give me your experiences.

thank you all in advance for your help


----------



## patandchickens (Nov 30, 2010)

If the defect is due to an injury to the coronary band, IME it is quite unlikely you will be able to get rid of it. 

How deep is the crack -- sometimes they can look kinda bad but are not full thickness of the hoof wall and so while they are still a bit of a weakness are not necessarily an active problem. You might have to ask the farrier/trimmer their opinion about it, because even if the split is full-thickness at the bearing surface (when you look at the underside of the hoof, or look at pieces taken off with teh hoof knife during a trim) that does not always mean it was full-thickness up top at the origin.

If for whatever reason you are really intent on giving a supplement, I would suggest Yer Basic Biotin-And-Related-Stuff type thing. What's most economical for me in Canada is called BMZ but options and prices are typically different in the States so you should shop around.

I would recommend using google or www.thehorse.com to read up on current thoughts as to what dosages are worthwhile, then TAKE A CALCULATOR AND PAPER to the feedstore (or look things up online) to figure out cost per sufficient dose of biotin. You cannot judge what's most economical by the price of the pail, the price per mfr suggested serving, or price per crude weight of supplement -- you actually have to do a bit of (easy) math to figure out the cost per 15 mg (or whatever) of biotin. 

It is by no means a foregone conclusion that this will do any good whatsoever, but some horses do seem to be helped by Yer Basic Biotin-And-Related-Stuff supplements and since it sounds like you are itchin' to stimulate the economy that'd probalby be the way to go IMO.

The biggest thing, IMHO, for horses with permanent hoof cracks is to make sure the feet are kept impeccably trimmed/balanced, *not* according to some airy fairy natural-horse theory but according to what actually works best for that particular horse. A crack can be stable and the horse sound on it when the foot is "right", but if the toe gets too long or things are trimmed wrong you can start stressing the two halves of the crack apart and turn it into an active problem that can be really, really, really hard to fix. So personally THAT is where I'd put most of my attention. It sounds like she's doing fine so far, all you have to do is continue that way 

(e.t.a. - and make sure she is a correct maybe slightly-lean weight, not a fattie)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Nov 30, 2010)

I did not have any luck with any particular supplement and tried quite a few.  I agree with Pat that you need to work with what works for your horse.  Several farriers were doing what they thought was right and things never got better, some times they got worse so keep working till you find the right trim.  The fact that it comes from the coronet might mean it will be hard to heal for sure but the area needs relief and support.

One thing that did seem to help with mine was making sure that fungus was not continuing the crack. I used Karaplex to treat the crack to keep it clear of fungus, and I rubbed it into the coronet to make sure that it was not a factor in the growth pattern of the hoof at that point.  I know Karaplex is not in the US but find a similar product, the genitian violet without alcohol type wound and eye spray.  Even the slightest blackness in that crack needs to be resolved so the tissue will have the strength to hold together as it grows out.


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks you guys, the mare is a BEAST, and not fat, just one of those quarters built like a tank. She does have great hard black hooves and nice big boned legs, but she is nosy nosy nosy and accident prone as i dont know what. She sustained the injury while at a previous owners and I do keep her trimmed, and keep the hoof free of fungus, I just find the crack unsightly, and would supplement if i find one that would eliminate it.


----------



## goodhors (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't think feeding her anything will fix a cracked hoof.  Doesn't matter what the supplement maker SAYS, food won't fix broken.

Have you had a GOOD Farrier look at her?  Sometimes horse wearing shoes for a period of time, holds hoof together enough to allow closed wall to grow down.  Sometimes a hot iron, can sear the crack, hoof wall is closed.  Again, might need shoes to HOLD it together while horse is ridden and growing new hoof down to the ground.

Some horses we have seen with Quarter cracks, sides of hooves, just do them from being unbalanced in work.  Horse is off all winter, not shown or ridden much, hoof grows down solid.  Then in summer, is used a lot, shows on weekends, blows out the quarter in late summer, EVERY year.  Horse is unbalanced in steady work, hoof can't take the strain and cracks open.

Shoes are needed for the quartercracks, holds the hoof stable, much less flexing as horse moves around.  No he is not showing anymore that year, but hoof has to regrow uncracked.

Having the Farrier take a look, might give you some insight on the crack and why it has not closed.  I would make an effort to get hoof growing in solid, saves me that management time on the hoof.  Might be unfixable, would be nice to know either way.  Her big body may be part of the problem or a cause, in keeping the crack wide open.  Lot of QH lines with a record of poor hooves in small sizes for body mass and horn quality during use.

Anyway, a couple ideas for you.  While QUALITY of the hoof walls are aided by feed, repair of the hoof wall is done from the outside, by a Vet or Farrier, the skilled good owner.  The best repairs, regrowth fixes I have seen, were aided by shoeing of the hoof to hold walls immobile to allow regrowth of undamaged wall.  Depending on crack location, damage to the coronary band, you might get the crack grown out over the course of a year.  If coronary is damaged, then it may be growing damaged hoof wall, not going to change anything if damaged, even if kept shod.  Toe area is the longest to reach the ground with new growth.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 2, 2010)

goodhors said:
			
		

> I can't think feeding her anything will fix a cracked hoof.  Doesn't matter what the supplement maker SAYS, food won't fix broken.
> 
> Have you had a GOOD Farrier look at her?  Sometimes horse wearing shoes for a period of time, holds hoof together enough to allow closed wall to grow down.  Sometimes a hot iron, can sear the crack, hoof wall is closed.  Again, might need shoes to HOLD it together while horse is ridden and growing new hoof down to the ground.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I doubt a biotin supplement would be of much help in this instance.

Consult another farrier, possibly in conjunction with a vet


----------

